# Wie kann man in DB2 TIMESTAMP Werte hinzufügen?



## ebruss17 (2. Jan 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich habe eine Spalte "Zeit" mit dem Datentyp "TIMESTAMP" hinterlegt und versuche nun TIMESTAMP-Werte hinzuzufügen (2014-10-13 10:16:45):

INSERT INTO Tabelle (Zeit) VALUES (...) wie kann ich den Wert (2014-10-13 10:16:45) in die jeweilige Spalte einfügen?? Nochmals danke...


----------



## Joose (2. Jan 2015)

Was hast du schon probiert? Wie schaut das INSERT aus das nicht funktioniert?
Anführungszeichen sind gesetzt? Kommt eine Fehlermeldung?
Verwendest du das richtige Timestamp Format von DB2? Soweit ich weiß beinhaltet dieses Standardformat noch die Millisekunden!


----------



## Tobse (2. Jan 2015)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich weiß beinhaltet dieses Standardformat noch die Millisekunden!



Nein, die sind da nicht dabei.

@TE: DIe Datenbank müsste ein "2014-10-13 10:16:45" eigentlich fressen. Wie Joose sagt: Ohne Fehlermeldung können wir nur raten (Glaskugeln haben nur Wahrsager).


----------

